# what is the best source of protein meat



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

We all eat chicken..but forgot £££ what's the best regardless of money, what packs in the best amount of protein, the super meat...if there is one.

Has anyone ever eaten rhino breast?!? Or bison??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Apparantly horse is very good, i would love to be able to get it at a reasonable price!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> We all eat chicken..but forgot £££ what's the best regardless of money, what packs in the best amount of protein, the super meat...if there is one.
> 
> Has anyone ever eaten *rhino breast*?!? Or bison??


 :confused1:

How about a leg of tuna?


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Here's food for thought..

http://news.discovery.com/animals/snails-more-protein-less-expensive-than-beef.html

You could even keep tanks and breed them. NOM NOM NOM


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Isnt lobster high up on the list. Not that I would entertain buying kilo's of that a week.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> Here's food for thought..
> 
> http://news.discovery.com/animals/snails-more-protein-less-expensive-than-beef.html
> 
> You could even keep tanks and breed them. NOM NOM NOM


you can get them from your garnen feed them on grated carrot wait till there poo is orange and eat them. I havent done this just say it on the some programme Gordon ramsey was presenting. Very tasty they are from memory had some when I was in frnace once .


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I'm just wondering if there is a supee meat, emu, bear... But I suppose we will never know


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> you can get them from your garnen feed them on grated carrot wait till there poo is orange and eat them. I havent done this just say it on the some programme Gordon ramsey was presenting. Very tasty they are from memory had some when I was in frnace once .


That's correct.

Also on countryfile a couple weeks ago a lady had a room in her house dedicated to breeding them and fed them on custard powder.. Thought she had gone banana's! ... sorry that was terrible! - True though!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

according to asda's organic matured rump steak 100g equals 31g protein and 17g fat, a 300g steak (90g protein) is easy to eat imo, lot easier than chicken, 300g+ is about a fiver give or take.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Supermeat = T-Rex.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Unicorn, its pricey though.


----------

